# Sticky flock - clean or re-stick?



## Elvessa (Mar 4, 2013)

Any tips for cleaning the back of sticky-flock? After using a number of times, some of my letters no longer have much "stick" (ie adhering power). I'm sure it's due to picking up dust, lint, etc.

Do y'all just wash the back? Using soap? Or something else?

Thanks for any info!

Laurie


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

I watch the forums all the time and I don't think I have ever seen this question/issue before. I don't use sticky flock but I would suggest trying rapid tac (cleaning and preparation application fluid.)


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Most suggest using mild soap and water to wash off some of the lint on the back. I have done this myself but find as the template drys it starts to curl. You will never regain the original stickiness and because the template has curled some it will now tend to lift when laying it on a sticky flock work station. When my templates loose their stickiness I just recut a new template.


----------



## Dragon Slayer (Aug 19, 2013)

Elvessa said:


> Any tips for cleaning the back of sticky-flock? After using a number of times, some of my letters no longer have much "stick" (ie adhering power). I'm sure it's due to picking up dust, lint, etc.
> 
> Do y'all just wash the back? Using soap? Or something else?
> 
> ...


Try rubbing alcohol with a micro fiber towel to reduce the amount of lint. That might work better than soap & water.


----------

